# Giant Centipede and Babies



## bylo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Giant Centipede and Babies.*

*here is an update on the pede with eggs .*
*all these little guys are fully developed and are getting ready to leave mum,*
*she has been lying on here back for 48 days now and she looks pretty bugged .*
*i also have the link to the previous thread to look at when they were eggs.*
*http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63701*
*cheers*

*Greg*


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, wow, ew, but awesome


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 17, 2007)

Ewwww but cool.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Radar (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats pretty amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not into bugs but they are some pretty cool photos.

Do cenitpedes mate or do they just lay eggs on their own?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aspidito (Oct 17, 2007)

Great photos mate, very interesting to see something a bit different.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 17, 2007)

awww what a good mum! so cute bylo!
thanks for sharing


----------



## bitey (Oct 17, 2007)

cool ! , ive never seen that before


----------



## Brettix (Oct 17, 2007)

Exellent,coming along nicely,good pics


----------



## kandi (Oct 18, 2007)

what a loving creature


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 18, 2007)

wow that is soo cool! how would i go about breeding or whatever my lil guy? (if its a guy lol) thats very awesome!



Nat


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 18, 2007)

They are actually cute as bub's


----------



## PhilK (Oct 18, 2007)

Great photos. About how big is she?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 18, 2007)

YUCK that is feral and gross and discusting. I hate centipedes.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 18, 2007)

thats fantastic, i never knew they curled around them like that!
Love the 4th photo, how you can see the enlarged venomous claws!
keep up with the good photos!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 18, 2007)

*ewwwwwwww*



waruikazi said:


> YUCK that is feral and gross and discusting. I hate centipedes.


 
YUCK your feral and gross and disgusting! i hate waruikazis'! 

how do you like it! :lol:


----------



## ExSAS (Oct 18, 2007)

bylo said:


> * she looks pretty bugged .*


 LOL

Anyhow great photos. How much these going for?


----------



## michael-1924 (Oct 18, 2007)

*reply*

Thanks for sharing these awesome photo's bylo, they a amazing to look at, something l have never ever seen before, keep the good work up mate.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 19, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> YUCK your feral and gross and disgusting! i hate waruikazis'!
> 
> how do you like it! :lol:



Atleast now i know exactly how you feel about me. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## hornet (Oct 22, 2007)

they are lookin great greg. Still keen on macrurus but i have no net at the moment but will contact you when its up and running again.


----------

